# Subwoofer motor parts supplier?



## highly

I've seen a couple of DIY sub drivers posted in here and was wondering if anyone has a source for motor components? Voice coil, spider, and magnet assemblies? I'm running a little experiment and am looking for a sub motor assembly, single voice coil 4 ohm with a 12mm or so Xmax and a vented polepiece. Neo motor would be preferred, but not necessary. 

I've looked at the Tang Band W8-1363SB and W8-740P 8" subs but would hate to buy a perfectly good subwoofer only to tear it apart. Any thoughts on a supplier for such items?

Thanks
Todd


----------



## dohckiller808

atomic


----------



## highly

dohckiller808 said:


> atomic


---> *THIS* atomic?


----------



## TREETOP

Fix My Speaker - Product Listing


----------



## highly

TREETOP said:


> Fix My Speaker - Product Listing


THAT'S what I wanted to see!
Thank you!


----------



## will3

dohckiller808 said:


> atomic


SJA would be the way to go if you were wanting motor assemblys or turn key units to maybe start your own company or fill out a product line like ( American Bass, Bostwick,RD audio,etc.) but probably not if you are just looking to play around with some designs and build one or two speakers.


----------



## highly

I just need one motor assembly with single 4-ohm voicecoil and spider for a single driver design. A 300W RMS rating and good thermal handling is a plus, and a 2-2.5" voice coil is about right. I'm beginning to think that just buying a sub and ripping it to shreds is cheaper than the alternatives! A single sub in need of a recone for cheap would be perfect, but cones rarely suffer the abuse before the VC is toasted Kapton. Since it's just for an experiment, I don't want to spend big bucks as it MAY not work...


-Todd


----------



## dohckiller808

will3 said:


> SJA would be the way to go if you were wanting motor assemblys or turn key units to maybe start your own company or fill out a product line like ( American Bass, Bostwick,RD audio,etc.) but probably not if you are just looking to play around with some designs and build one or two speakers.


why not? they coil to your spec and they sent parts to me all separated.


----------

